# What 'size' tool holders to buy?



## WesPete66 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have an Atlas TH54 lathe that I am just getting set up. It did come with a parting tool holder, but was missing the left/right/threading tool holders. It has a lantern post on it with a 3/8" wide slot. Ok, I didn't get the tool holders so am not quite sure what to look for..
- Can I use any brand tool holder so long as it has a 3/8 thick shank on it?
- What size tool insert/bit would be correct for this lathe? Do I have choices here, or are all the same size?
- I see some references to size (like a South Bend #0L). What is the proper size for a TH54?
Thanks for any help!
Wes


----------



## Codered741 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any brand toolholder should work on your lantern, technically known as a rocker type, toolpost, as long as it fits.  

McMaster has new ones that should fit your toolholder.  The largest bit that the toolholder takes will dictate which size you use.  Of course you don't have to buy new ones, if you can find used ones.  But these aren't bad for $20.  

http://www.mcmaster.com/#lathe-tool-holders/=p9puqv

Looks like the 3/8" wide holder takes 1/4" bits.  

-Cody


----------



## WesPete66 (Nov 7, 2013)

Or am I better off to make a switch over to a quick change tool post, rather than spending money on the rocker post? What are the advantages to that?

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 7, 2013)

I got rid of the rocker post first thing when I got my lathe. the quick change is much more sturdy. The 4 way post also work pritty well.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 7, 2013)

I was never happy with the lantern post. I used the 4 way most of the time. Later I got a Phase II AXA QCTP and a bunch of holders. Much easier to setup and use versus fiddling with the rocker and tool extension.
Pierre


----------



## zetec7 (Nov 9, 2013)

I went through the same dilemma, fiddling for months with the rocker post, and in the end, I bought a China-made QCTP for my lathe.  I have NEVER looked back!!  I use a tool holder with triangular carbide replaceable bits, and have had total success cutting aluminum, stainless, steel, wood (!?), PTFE, etc. etc.  I like the fact that when you finally chip the corner on one of these bits, you can just take it off, rotate it another 1/3, and you're back in business.

The QCTP eliminates a whole lot of wasted setup time, and even better, is reliably consistent once set up.  Whip off, say, the cutoff tool, slide on the knurling tool, and you're in business, literally in a second or two, with no adjustments to make.  If you go this route (which, I believe, you will eventually) it's best to get LOTS of tool holders to go with it.  They're cheap as chips, and you'll want one each for left, right, threading, cutoff tool, knurling tool, etc. etc.  Once you get the QCTP, you'll thank yourself forever!


----------



## pollardd (Nov 10, 2013)

I too have just purchased a quick change tool post and I'm currently waiting for it to be delivered from USA to Australia.

Needless to say I'm looking forward to receiving it. (hurry up and wait)

I'll post here there is anything interesting to report while fitting it.
David


----------



## DamicoTileCo (Nov 10, 2013)

I said later to the lantern about a month ago. How anyone gets any work done with that thing is beyond me.
Bought a AXA from Little Machine Shop .com and am using 1/2" tools instead 1/4" for a much sturdier cutting experience.
You will have to make your own T-nut for it. I made mine using the lathe and the old lantern tool post. It was the last thing it ever made.
Kinda funny when you think about it. The Lantern tool post made a T-nut for the new QCTP which put it out of business for good.
Like digging your own grave, no?


----------



## WesPete66 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks to all for the good feedback!
I think I will skip replacing the missing (rocker) tool holders, and go right for the quick change tool post. It seems the logical route to take. Now my new dilemna is deciding which tool post set to buy.  :thinking:
How do you know which tool post will fit a TH-54? Are there sizes, dimensions to fit? Do I need to get measurements from my lathe?
The quick changes I've looked at seem so generic. And they seem to be for either a mini-lathe, or a bigger 12-16" lathe. How do I know what will work? decisions, decisions...
And the next hurdle (when I get there) is how to fit the t-nut to the slide? (cuz I don't have any tool holders yet..) 
Any pointers??
Thanks!


----------



## DamicoTileCo (Nov 12, 2013)

WesPete66 said:


> Thanks to all for the good feedback!
> I think I will skip replacing the missing (rocker) tool holders, and go right for the quick change tool post. It seems the logical route to take. Now my new dilemna is deciding which tool post set to buy.  :thinking:
> How do you know which tool post will fit a TH-54? Are there sizes, dimensions to fit? Do I need to get measurements from my lathe?
> The quick changes I've looked at seem so generic. And they seem to be for either a mini-lathe, or a bigger 12-16" lathe. How do I know what will work? decisions, decisions...
> ...



Go to LittleMachineShop.com and look at the AXA wedge type QCTP. It will work up to a 12" swing.
As for the Tnut, they supply a blank square which needs to be machined to fit the cross slide. I went to a machine shop and they wanted about $60 to make one and then someone on here told me I could just make one on my lathe.That confused me cuz how do you make a square one on a lathe. Quite simple actually. I went and got a scrap piece of 1 1/2" round mild steel, chucked it in and turned the diameter of the small part to fit in the small slot, then I drilled and tapped the 9/16x18 hole for the bolt and the turned the big end to fit the big slot.
I then layed my old T-nut on top of the big end, scribed the sized of the big end to the turned piece and ground off the sides to fit.
They even sell the drill and tap to do this for like $15
Easy peezy.
Guy


----------



## pollardd (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Wes, 

The A in AXA refers to the size.  You should be able to google the specs although they can be a bit confusing.
The measurement you will need to know is from the top of your compound slide (with the old existing tool post off) to the centre line of the machine.
The tool post specs normally have a range of distances that each tool post can manage.

The BXA is the next bigger size.  This is the one I bought (currently in shipping)
I'm hoping all my calculations were correct and that it will fit my 10" Atlas.
It will allow me to use up to 16mm tools. (5/8")
My plan is to use 1/2" HSS and grind them up my self.

Someone else here used a 4 Jaw Chuck to turn down the T nut blank.
The forum thread was promoted to an "Article" so you should be able to find it.  

They did a nice step by step guide with photos.

Guy's Round and Ground solution looks pretty neat as well.

But both solutions still need you to be able to hold a cutting tool somehow.

I have an old 4 sided square tool post with most of the square head tool clamping bolts stripped out (by previous owner)
It has two left, I'm hoping it will hang to do one last job.  "Make my new T slot bolt:

I have the rocker holder thing but no tool holders to go in it.

My old apprentice master would have said....  
"You got a file haven't you"
He even made us make things with a cold chisel before we were allowed to use the machines.
"One day you won't have a mill and you will be glad you know how to use a chisel"

Old bastard was probably right 

Hope this helps
David


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shar's ebay store has a good price on QCTP and tooling. 
http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Machine-Shop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
AXA for up to 12" diameter lathe, BXA for 12-16". Grab a few extra 201 holders, they hold the square tooling.

Dave


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 12, 2013)

For the AXA, the turning and facing tool holders are 101's.

David, although you may be able to use it on your 10", I think that you are going to wish that you had ordered AXA instead of BXA.  I have an AXA (actually it's a Yuasa 100 Series) on my 3996 12" and have never had any reason to want to convert to 200 Series (BXA).  The AXA handles up to 1/2" cutters which are plenty large enough, especially on a 3/8" bed 10".  I mostly use 3/8".

Robert D.


----------



## WesPete66 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey thanks again. I think I'm starting to see the light finally. ha
Another newbie question though.. It seems the post is free to turn whenever you loosen the clamping lever, but that must not be true.  Does the hex nut (on top of the post) anchor the post assembly, while the lever loosens/tightens the tool holder only? Did I guess it right? 
Thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, at least on all QCTP's and indexable turrets I have seen, the mounting stud goes straight through and the flat washer under the hex nut is supported on a shoulder that is slightly higher than the indexing or locking lever.  Or to put it another way, if you remove the nut, only the stud is separable from the rest of the assembly.

Robert D.


----------

